# New Rating Screen, now showing everything



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

I checked the new screen and it now has to option to check details about the rating (% of all ratings as a percent, total trips and rated trips) as well as the cancellation rate and acceptance rate (both with the last 50 trips).

So I guess we are back on being able to track our ratings and best estimate who screw us with 1 and 2 stars.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

My ratings screen hasn't changed since the last Partner App update


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

I just noticed recently:

(Note: Screen is in Spanish. But look at the > after the rating, acceptance rate ane cancellation rate)


----------



## SamIam51 (Oct 27, 2016)

My screen has a ">" next to each category now that wasn't there before. if you hit the greater than sign, you can see the breakdown. Very interesting, I have 95% - 5 stars and 5% - 4 stars. I don't drive the drunk late night crowd, so that probably helps my ratings. Even though there were a few times I was sure I was going to get a lower rating, they probably didn't care enough to rate me .


----------



## Andre Asbury (Dec 19, 2016)

I was just about to post this too. Glad to have this bit of transparency available now. Now if only I can get rid of the three one stars I got in my first 2 weeks driving.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Another joke move from screwber.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> I checked the new screen and it now has to option to check details about the rating (% of all ratings as a percent, total trips and rated trips) as well as the cancellation rate and acceptance rate (both with the last 50 trips).
> 
> So I guess we are back on being able to track our ratings and best estimate who screw us with 1 and 2 stars.


Mine not updated yet


----------



## Fernblatt (Jan 7, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> ...
> So I guess we are back on being able to track our ratings and best estimate who screw us with 1 and 2 stars.


Nope, not here either.


----------



## SamIam51 (Oct 27, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Mine not updated yet


When was the last time you updated your app? Mine was updated last Sunday I think.


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

Just saw this in recent update to app this week. 95% 5* is very good. I think mine is 90%.
When you drive drunks and more surge you're going to get the 1-2% 1 and 2 stars .
Not much you can do and definitely don't worry about it. 

For anyone that brings up rating system I say "give me 5 or 1. 4 stars is like saying you want your driver deactivated and then everyone will pay more for trips."

Now if you're worried for some reason that your level of service is closer to 1 than 5 I would not suggest this approach.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

AltaClip said:


> Just saw this in recent update to app this week. 95% 5* is very good. I think mine is 90%.
> When you drive drunks and more surge you're going to get the 1-2% 1 and 2 stars .
> Not much you can do and definitely don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


I've been getting lots of 4s recently. In the real world that's good. But in uber land that's a failure


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have the latest Uber app and mine doesn't have the > to indicate a break down. 

I would like to see a break down...


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

I primarily drive the late night crowd. 91% 5*


----------



## Fernblatt (Jan 7, 2017)

What I've not heard anyone mention - is it the iOS or Android version that got this update?


----------



## Andre Asbury (Dec 19, 2016)

Fernblatt said:


> What I've not heard anyone mention - is it the iOS or Android version that got this update?


I'm an Android user and have this feature.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

By using the new feature, you can see that the cancellation and acceptance rates are based on the last 50 rides. However , that rate does not go down even if you take another 20 rides. If you cancel one request , it will increase by 2% immediately , though. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Fernblatt (Jan 7, 2017)

Andre Asbury said:


> I'm an Android user and have this feature.


I have the latest updates for Android 6.x and iOS, but this feature is not available. Strange. Maybe differences in market areas?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> By using the new feature, you can see that the cancellation and acceptance rates are based on the last 50 rides. However , that rate does not go down even if you take another 20 rides. If you cancel one request , it will increase by 2% immediately , though. This is ridiculous.


If your last 5 in your group of 50 were accepted, then when you accept 5 more, it pushed 5 accepted ratings off the back end. When this happens, your acceptance doesn't change.

Think of it like a conveyor belt. You have 50 trips on that belt and when ever you add another one, the last one drops off the edge.

When you cancel, more than likely there was an non-cancel at the end of the line so your cancellation rate goes up by 2% (1 out of 50 is 2%). I've cancelled on people before and my cancellation didn't move, that's because the last trip in the 50 was a cancel, so when it got bumped off and replaced by the recent cancel, my % in the last 50 remained the same.

So if you accept 20 requests, but the last 20 requests (of the 50) were all accepted, then the number doesn't change. Once you start getting some of you non-accepts at the end of the 50 and start dropping off, then you'll see the rates improve.

In small scale think of it like this if it were based on the last 10 trips.

You have an 80% acceptance rate:
[A] [A] [non-A] [A] [A] [A] [A] [A] [non-A] [A]

You accept another ping, you're still at 80%:
[A] [A] [A] [non-A] [A] [A] [A] [A] [A] [non-A]

You accept one more ping, dropping that last non-A off, now you're back at 90%:
[A] [A] [A] [A] [non-A] [A] [A] [A] [A] [A]

You have to accept 6 more pings for that last [non-A] to drop off and your acceptance rate becoming 100%

Now scale it to 50...

So if you don't cancel often, say only 6% that means there's only 3 pings in your list of 50 that are cancellations. It will take a while for those 3 pings to cycle to the end of the 50 rides...

This is a similar reason that ratings are messed up.

With everything being based on last 500, if you start getting a bad run of low ratings, those bad ratings are possible pushing off 5 star ratings at the end of the 500 trip list, causing your ratings to plummet!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Has anyone with the new ratings menu checked their rating based off the numbers Uber is reporting? 

I have Uber ratings to be off by up to 0.10 for some of the drivers we've done the math for. My rating is off by 0.04, should be a 4.85, Uber has me at a 4.81.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

New functions aren't on my app. Does it show how many of each rating score you have? Don't think you can calculate anything more than an estimate unless you know x count of 1s, y count of 2s, z count of 3s, etc.


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

The percentages for each rating round up or down to the nearest percent. There's where the slight difference lies.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

SamIam51 said:


> My screen has a ">" next to each category now that wasn't there before. if you hit the greater than sign, you can see the breakdown. Very interesting, I have 95% - 5 stars and 5% - 4 stars. I don't drive the drunk late night crowd, so that probably helps my ratings. Even though there were a few times I was sure I was going to get a lower rating, they probably didn't care enough to rate me .


That's really good, Sam.

Mine is 90% 5s and ten 4 stars. 
I'm sure most riders think 4 is a compliment. 
As a consumer, I reserve 5 stars for exceptional products or services.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

My app still did not update. Ohhh...the suspense!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Using android 7.x. I don't see the feature, nor do I see an update available.


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

Running Uber 3.124.4 (latest available in Play Store ) on Android 7.0 and not seeing it either.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> My app still did not update. Ohhh...the suspense!


LOL, Aux


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> I checked the new screen and it now has to option to check details about the rating (% of all ratings as a percent, total trips and rated trips) as well as the cancellation rate and acceptance rate (both with the last 50 trips).
> 
> So I guess we are back on being able to track our ratings and best estimate who screw us with 1 and 2 stars.


Mistake 1 never check ratings.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

roadman said:


> Mistake 1 never check ratings.


That really is great advice.

Where were you when I first started and was pulling my hair out!?

lol


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

App still didn't update! I'm in agony


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> App still didn't update! I'm in agony


Please keep giving us daily updates, the suspense is killing us


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> App still didn't update! I'm in agony


I checked yours for you. You had 29/29 5-stars, nothing less -- average for the week 5.0!

Sleep well...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

This capability has actually been there for several weeks, folks.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Saw this the other day too.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> Saw this the other day too.
> View attachment 96536


I don't see anything like this, or a link to get to i it.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I updated everything and I still don't have this feature. Uber pals have it and our app versions are identical. Perplexing and annoying!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Tap the little pointer arrow thing next to the number, KC. & Jimbo It's a drop down. "^" If it's still not there, post and I will post a screenshot. Not that it is hidden. Just not really stand out.

LoL, I am on a chromebook and don't have a down ^


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I don't see anything like this, or a link to get to i it.


Its market specific 


kc ub'ing! said:


> I updated everything and I still don't have this feature. Uber pals have it and our app versions are identical. Perplexing and annoying!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Its market specific


Shangsta, plenty of drivers in my market have the feature. I do not and I'm totally jel!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Tap the little pointer arrow thing next to the number, KC. & Jimbo It's a drop down. "^" If it's still not there, post and I will post a screenshot. Not that it is hidden. Just not really stand out.
> 
> LoL, I am on a chromebook and don't have a down ^


My screen doesn't have the <. I've seen it on friend's phones who do have the feature. Strangest part is we have the same app version.
Just another quirk with the platform I gather.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SamIam51 said:


> My screen has a ">" next to each category now that wasn't there before. if you hit the greater than sign, you can see the breakdown. Very interesting, I have 95% - 5 stars and 5% - 4 stars. I don't drive the drunk late night crowd, so that probably helps my ratings. Even though there were a few times I was sure I was going to get a lower rating, they probably didn't care enough to rate me .


Yeah, don't have that. Uber likes to try different things...


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> My screen doesn't have the <. I've seen it on friend's phones who do have the feature. Strangest part is we have the same app version.
> Just another quirk with the platform I gather.


My friend has it and I don't either. It's being rolled out in stages, apparently.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

SamIam51 said:


> My screen has a ">" next to each category now that wasn't there before. if you hit the greater than sign, you can see the breakdown. Very interesting, I have 95% - 5 stars and 5% - 4 stars. I don't drive the drunk late night crowd, so that probably helps my ratings. Even though there were a few times I was sure I was going to get a lower rating, they probably didn't care enough to rate me .


Like night follows day, drunks on a surge ride KILL a driver's rating


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> Saw this the other day too.
> View attachment 96536


How did you get the 1 star?


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> How did you get the 1 star?


It may have been one of two pax (but not entirely sure):

1. 2 Asian college students slammed my door after getting in. I said something about it.
2. GF of pax gets in at 4 minutes 56 seconds. I let her know that waiting that long could result in a driver canceling (always trying to educate the pax) and she took offense to it and got snotty. Pax shows up and he and I had a great conversation and I mentioned my conversation with her. He said he was giving me 5 stars but may not have.

I cared about the stars in the first month. Not anymore. LOL


----------



## Matt82 (Jul 1, 2016)

hi guys
I still dont have these options yet at my app...NO ">" sign at all although i updated the app... everyone else that i know has it.. i thought may be android ios/android related but not.. tried both phones..
any idea why I never got these new functions on my app?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Matt82 said:


> hi guys
> I still dont have these options yet at my app...NO ">" sign at all although i updated the app... everyone else that i know has it.. i thought may be android ios/android related but not.. tried both phones..
> any idea why I never got these new functions on my app?


Contact uber and specifically request your star breakdown. Tell them the app won't update. That's what I did and eventually got it


----------



## Matt82 (Jul 1, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Contact uber and specifically request your star breakdown. Tell them the app won't update. That's what I did and eventually got it


I tried that too they kept sending me nonsense responses, i deleted the app totally and reinstalled it, logged in from a different phone.. none of these helped.may be I try to contact them again as you said.thank you for your respond ..


----------



## evil (Feb 4, 2016)

Matt82 said:


> I tried that too they kept sending me nonsense responses, i deleted the app totally and reinstalled it, logged in from a different phone.. none of these helped.may be I try to contact them again as you said.thank you for your respond ..


I'm getting the the same issue. I've logged in with another phone that had the screen updated but still cant see it. Has to be an issue with my account. I've contacted uber to see whats going on.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Matt82 said:


> I tried that too they kept sending me nonsense responses, i deleted the app totally and reinstalled it, logged in from a different phone.. none of these helped.may be I try to contact them again as you said.thank you for your respond ..


Keep trying. Send them a new request every day until someone gives you the info. That's what I did. Eventually I got it


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I don't get the history details with my version either. The upgrade I did receive doesn't have the blue countdown circle with pick up location! Now I have to accept the ride before I know the pick up location! What a pisser! They are making the ap even less driver friendly! Dbags!


----------



## evil (Feb 4, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Keep trying. Send them a new request every day until someone gives you the info. That's what I did. Eventually I got it


Spoke to uber. It seems not all partners has the same update (even if they're all in the same city). A few bugs need to be fixed before its changed on my profile. I wonder if they initially rolled this out to high rating partner before the rest of us get this new ratings screen.


----------



## Matt82 (Jul 1, 2016)

It's good that you got an answer.. I literally send them maybe 50 times the same question ,included screen shots,they even didn't understand what I was asking they kept replying me as restart your phone or reinstall uber app or update...
I thought only new drivers get this breakdown function because I Signed up so long ago I should be one of the very first drivers in Connecticut and I don't have it on my app but All my friends who signed up recently has this function at their app.


----------

